# One year post-op body scan



## Nicole88 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey all,

I had my thyroid taken out july 2010. RAI treatment at the end of august 2010. I had papillary thyroid cancer that spread to 3 out of 10 lymph nodes that were taken out during surgery. since the RAI i have been on 200mcg's of levoxyl everyday.

Now it's time for my one year body scan check up.. as of aug. 1st i was reduced to taking my levoxyl 3 days a week (m-w-f). I knew that having to go hypo for the scan wouldnt be easy. but i wasnt expecting the effects to kick in so soon. its been two weeks since i decreased my meds and i already feel like i cant function right. I have another 4 weeks till i can get blood work done to see if im hypo enough to have the scan which once the comfirm it is with the blood work they will schedule the scan, which means it will be closer to 5 weeks or more till im back on my normal amount of meds.

my question is to the people that have had to go through reducing their meds. how soon did you feel the effects of it? Is two weeks normal? or am i just crazy to be feeling a little less that normal?

Thank you all!

!nicole88


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had my thyroid taken out july 2010. RAI treatment at the end of august 2010. I had papillary thyroid cancer that spread to 3 out of 10 lymph nodes that were taken out during surgery. since the RAI i have been on 200mcg's of levoxyl everyday.
> 
> ...


Everyone is different in their response time but I would like to ask you why your doctor did not put you on a low dose of Cytomel (T3) for the time being?

What's up w/that? You should not have to suffer like this.

http://www.pfizer.com/files/products/uspi_cytomel.pdf


----------

